# Validity of Overseas Driving Licence in Perth



## attawala2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi All

I am Hitesh from Nairobi, Kenya (originally from India) and newly registered user on Expatforum. I found the web site very informative as it gives people's practical experiences. I just have a query about validity of overseas driving licence. Below is a text I have copied from DIAC web site.

Please note: If you are a permanent resident visa holder and have a current driver's licence from another country, in English or with an official translation, in most states and territories you are allowed to drive for your first three months after arrival. In Western Australia, the three month period begins when you are granted your permanent residency visa, not when you arrive in Australia

I obtained my PR visa from Australian High Commission, Nairobi on 1st December 2010 and as per the text above in WA period of 3 months validity of overseas licence begins from the grant of PR i.e. from 1st December 2010 in my case. We are planning to come to Perth by end of March 2011. Does that mean that by the time I land in Perth my Kenyan licence will hold no validity for me to drive in Perth?

Kindly assist.

Regards
Hitesh


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Hitesh,

Welcome to the forum.

Usually, your original drivers licence will be valid for 3 months when you arrive here. I've not heard of a the 3 month validity starting before you've even got into the country.

See if you can find out anything from here: Apply for a WA driver's licence (overseas licence holders)

Also, here are some recent threads on the subject:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/52952-driving-license.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/45333-driving-licence.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/62856-driving-licence.html

Dolly


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

attawala2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am Hitesh from Nairobi, Kenya (originally from India) and newly registered user on Expatforum. I found the web site very informative as it gives people's practical experiences. I just have a query about validity of overseas driving licence. Below is a text I have copied from DIAC web site.
> 
> ...


You are right. The 3 months period commences from date of grant of PR visa if you intend coming to Perth. My family member faced the same problem. You have to then clear a written exam and a practical test for getting a valid liscence (provided your overseas liscence is at least 2 years old and still valid). After passing the written test, you may drive but with a driver sitting besides you.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

The bit that says "_You must apply for a WA driver's licence within three (3) months of the grant of your permanent residence visa_" relates to those who gain PR whilst actually in Australia.



> *What if you’re planning to stay?*
> If you hold a permanent residence visa and you intend to live in WA,* you are no longer considered to be a visitor*.
> You must apply for a WA driver's licence within three (3) months of the grant of your permanent residence visa, as your overseas driver's licence will not be recognised after this time.


It specifies the change from visitor status to Resident. This also applies in all other States.

In practice, those who get PR whilst overseas are allowed three months from date of first arrival, in which to gain an Australian licence. This first arrival date is commonly known as the validation date of the PR visa, and hence you have three months from then. Before that date the Visa has not been validated, is therefore not valid until that date, etc...

The website is not 100% clear on this, and an email to them for clarification, might not be a bad idea.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

The Brit in Aus said:


> The bit that says "_You must apply for a WA driver's licence within three (3) months of the grant of your permanent residence visa_" relates to those who gain PR whilst actually in Australia.
> 
> 
> It specifies the change from visitor status to Resident. This also applies in all other States.
> ...


Sorry to contradict but the three months in Perth is applicable from the date of issue of PR Visa (including 175/176 Visas) and NOT from activation date (ie.. arrival date). This information is given after practically experiencing it. I just want the readers to know the ground position while applying for license in Perth.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

balajiradhika said:


> Sorry to contradict but the three months in Perth is applicable from the date of issue of PR Visa (including 175/176 Visas) and NOT from activation date (ie.. arrival date). This information is given after practically experiencing it. I just want the readers to know the ground position while applying for license in Perth.


That does seem odd, as the three months is specifically given to allow people time to take the test. It doesn't make much sense if they aren't even in the country, and hence cat take the test.

Most of the Police would work on the date that you arrive before enforcing that rule.

On each of the fines I got, for driving without a valid licence (due to being over three months on an overseas licence) they actually checked my date of arrival.

What did the Police do in your situation ?


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

The Brit in Aus said:


> That does seem odd, as the three months is specifically given to allow people time to take the test. It doesn't make much sense if they aren't even in the country, and hence cat take the test.
> 
> Most of the Police would work on the date that you arrive before enforcing that rule.
> 
> ...


After clearing the written exam at Licensing office in Perth, the officer went through the details and briefed on it. Fortunately had no brush with the Police.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

I have checked this with the WA Transport authority, and they are currently reviewing the situation.

It is actually a very odd situation, as you could land in QLD for example, with a PR visa, and legally drive, but if you drive over the WA border, you become illegal.

Bottom line for non WA residents, without an Australian licence: do not holiday in WA if intending to drive.

Hopefully WA will change to a sensible rule soon...

However, I doubt that the Police would actually enforce it, but... who knows for sure...


----------



## attawala2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot to both the members (balajiradhika and The Brit in Aus) for sharing your practical experiences and answering my queires so very promptly. I have been monitoring this thread daily and would appreciate any latest information on my query coming in constantly.

Regards
Hitesh


----------



## attawala2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry forgot to thank Dolly.


----------

